# New Zealand coaster MV Maranui



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

Greetings: 

I wonder if anyone here remembers, or is able to look up, the callsign of NZ-registered MV Maranui for me. She was launched in 1953 and sank in 1968. 

She had the same owners (Northern Steam Ship Company) and same name for her entire career.

http://maritimeradio.org/in-distress/1968-maranui-sinks/

TKS ES 73
Neil Sanderson, editor and publisher, maritimeradio.org


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Neil
The info I have states Maranui call sign ZMLA, registered Aukland NZ, Registered Tonnage 355, Official number 191813.

Hope that helps.
Best Regards
John


----------



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks John. That's the one. Much appreciated. 
Was 50 years ago this year she went down. Very sad story, but a great rescue of six of her crew by MV Mirabooka.
Neil


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Confirmed, from Lloyds Register 1958


----------



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Richard!
Neil


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a great website, thanks.


----------



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

Cheers. There are a few new items added each week. Always looking for info and photos on ships that worked NZ coast stations.


----------



## Tony Magon (Apr 5, 2010)

Also 50th anniversary of the Waihine/ZMGW sinking

Tony Magon VK2IC - ex ZLO ZLB ZLC and VIS

Allawah Sydney


----------



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

*Maranui, Wahine and Gothic 50th anniversaries*

Yes indeed Tony: Three 50th anniversaries being marked this year: Wahine, Maranui and Gothic.

Very busy on air with special callsigns in commemoration.

See maritimeradio.org/2018

ZM50GW is currently active until end of April.

73 OM
Neil


----------

